# Wny



## Shan (Oct 22, 2015)

Hey guys anyone on here plowing in Hamburg, Evans and Boston NY areas ??? I have a potential customer for you... I'm City and Northtowns


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

grandview may know someone


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

That's snow country.I don't go down there. I would have to work for my money


----------



## Shan (Oct 22, 2015)

Lol you're right


----------



## Shan (Oct 22, 2015)

Yeah Daycare center looking do someone


----------

